# Commercial Electric Range HELP!?



## phillyccc (Oct 13, 2018)

Anyone have experience with a commercial electric range?

We bought some and they were too weak and took forever to boil.

I notice double the price difference between these two.

What is the best electric burners/range you used before?

Any help???

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ga...ard-oven-208v-1-phase-19-1-kw/37236ER33B.html

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ga...andard-oven-240v-1-phase-19-kw/372SS686D.html


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I never have and never want to use an electric commercial range but I understand that in some locations that's all that is possible. I have no idea about the price difference, seems the only difference between them is open and sealed burners. I would think that the sealed burner unit would be higher in price but that's not the case. 

Those open coil burners don't look any different than standard residential burners. I'll have to do some checking because the spec is 2.1kW each (they don't spec the sealed burners) and I want to see what the large burner on a residential range is. But finding that information may be impossible for consumer stuff. Download the manuals and in particular note that with the open coil burners they caution against using large stock pots or anything over 1 gallon!

I just want to comment also on what you said about the burners being too weak. Check to make sure that the voltage available in your facility matches that required by your range. Using a 240V range on 208V will cause the problem you are talking about. 

With that said, if you have ANY other option like NG or propane I would seriously look into it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Commercial electric would have to mean induction, no?


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

No, look at the two links the OP provided. Just your old fashioned red hot coils. 

I don't know if there even is a 6 burner range with oven and an induction top.


----------

